# Go Pats !!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

To my friends in CO - thanks for hosting the party tonigjt, but we do plan to steal your thunder !


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> To my friends in CO - thanks for hosting the party tonigjt, but we do plan to steal your thunder !
> [snapback]72953[/snapback]​


We'll see about that







, Either way the chickens are on the grill and a beer in the fridge, my backside isn't moving from the couch.

GO BRONCOS


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > To my friends in CO - thanks for hosting the party tonigjt, but we do plan to steal your thunder !
> ...


You bet -beer, food, friends - all within easy reah. Should be a GREAT game! Gotta go heat up some chili. Should we open a Chat room?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


No need for a chat room, 10-3 Broncos at half. Ok I'll give you the controversial call of pass interference but I"ll still take the 7 points









Good game so far.

Bill.

Oh ya Go BRONCOS


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Good win today Y-guy, I was hoping for the hawks, old blood back to I think 87 when the red skins took the Broncos in the superbowl.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

17-6 Broncos


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

THATS HARASSMENT


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgggggggghhhhhhh


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Happy happy Joy Joy.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It is getting better all the time......

Go Denver!!!!

Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

24-6 Broncos. Consider that game.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok now it's 24


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

me no worry


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

That was nice [


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> [snapback]72977[/snapback]​


There are several "walk on" Seahawks fans down here (including me) in Alabama. Every since Shaun was drafted we've all paid attention to the Sunday happenings in the northwest.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

27-13 Broncos


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

When will Brady learn

Football season is about to end


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well there are 2 minutes left in the game. It was fun and a great game but it's Broncos all the way.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh well


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Come on Pittsburgh!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> [snapback]72977[/snapback]​


Good game! Glad to see them take the Steelers (even if Jerry's not there)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgggggggghhhhhhh
> [snapback]72992[/snapback]​


couldn't have said it better


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> When will Brady learn
> 
> Football season is about to end
> 
> ...


its over, John. My condolences


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> It was fun and a great game
> [snapback]73008[/snapback]​


It was neither.....24 points ----ALL on turn overs







UNbelievable! The Pats deserved to lose that one!!!!









GO SEAHAWKS! Clobber those Colts! (One can hope....)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m just glad a questionable call did not decide the game..Bring back Stick-um









Go Giants......
















John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I m just glad a questionable call did not decide the game..Bring back Stick-um
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They let (most) all the other calls go by....why start at the end?

Ah well. At least the Colts aren't moving on.


----------

